# useles Billy needs help loading a deer with one arm. #232



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

High


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice one mt!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2014)

yep


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, I guess no one else wanted to make one.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 15, 2014)

That would not be a problem but his tailgate rusted off and he's got to get over the dog box and hide it in front of the toolbox.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nite y'all! Cyall in da am!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

So this is hew thread. Interesting


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

Errr what happened to da other one.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Huh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2014)

I like it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2014)

I tried to gimp an antlerless buck tonight but it never showed up


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hate to hear it. I hope you get to gimp a deer nitram.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I tried to gimp an antlerless buck tonight but it never showed up



I'm still trying. I left the light on for him and the back door cracked to ease my barrel out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

sebenhowasanfittytreeminnitzzz


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm sleepy. Hey


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

They gone


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry Mattech I done busted up the game


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Evening mw


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Howdy sir, I saw that everything went well today. I say thank The Lord brother.


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

I...


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Want


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

The


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

First


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Big


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Please


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Howdy sir, I saw that everything went well today. I say thank The Lord brother.



Thank you, still got two more rounds to go this week,


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sup, Bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

mw done got the flop down. I think he is ready to move on to the 
Donut. What yall think?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Flop


Howdy, MW! 


KyDawg said:


> Thank you, still got two more rounds to go this week,


I was wondering how you were doing, Charlie. Thought i'd take a break from the SF for a few.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

You killed anything, Bama?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bama's avatar made me roll off the couch laughing


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> You killed anything, Bama?


Not yet but the nights still got possibilities.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy is lightin the cow field tonight


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Only 17 more days in the northern zone... you're in the southern zone, so you have another 15


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Bama's avatar made me roll off the couch laughing


 It's most as scary as the last one1


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, MW!
> 
> I was wondering how you were doing, Charlie. Thought i'd take a break from the SF for a few.



I was doing good today Robert until the anesthesiologist told the nurse be had been working for 24 hours straight.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Prayers sent for you, Charlie. I hope you have a full recovery from whatever you need to recover from.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lolin at K in the duck huntin forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Prayers sent for you, Charlie. I hope you have a full recovery from whatever you need to recover from.



Thanks bbh, the doctors are helping me but the cure is not to much fun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm gonna do some registrations and call it a night.
Prayers and good thoughts for you Charlie.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

How many people register daily?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

Bo$$ hope you get better soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Bo$$ hope you get better soon.



K I got my mind right and don't plan on going anywhere soon. I got to watch that little one in  my avy grow up.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> K I got my mind right and don't plan on going anywhere soon. I got to watch that little one in  my avy grow up.



That's a fine little one


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Night yall

Prayers sent up for you, Charlie 

God bless all of yall


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

The way this country is headed I fear for the future of all my Grandkids.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Night you bunch of crazy useless ones.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

Callin names now ere ye?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2014)

Morning kids!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Eating grits good home made in the gas station grits.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Is Sundaysmoney a preacher?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Locr down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

Will be stoppin by the Jet food store to carry the wife home a plate of grits and scrambled eggzz .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2014)

"SundaysMoney" was the name of Dale Earnhardt Sr.'s yacht. (One of 'em anyway)


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornon.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Im note a mornon.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey y'all


----------



## cramer (Dec 16, 2014)

hello use;ess ones


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Well the mornings are all said


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

Athesit forum is becoming fun again.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good folks in there.....it's probably the most "civil" place to debate on the whole forum.


----------



## cramer (Dec 16, 2014)

I had a crazy dream


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

Did you drink nyquil or tequilla?  That always gives me crazy dreams.....


----------



## cramer (Dec 16, 2014)

nicuila


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

nYQUIL IS DA DEBIL.


----------



## cramer (Dec 16, 2014)

dreamed there was a Biily thread and a William thread & I got my arm chopped off by mckinnie


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

afternoon you all.


----------



## cramer (Dec 16, 2014)

he put it on ice - but I woke up for I found out if he sewed it back on me or  sewed it on himself


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> nYQUIL IS DA DEBIL.



Yes.  Once I figured out it was the cause of the psycho dreams, I quit taking it.  Would rather drank several shots of whiskey to fall asleep.

I haven't been able to totally quit tequilla.....love a good margherita from time to time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Better than a doctor bill Cramer.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

My wife just called said my little girl is being bullied by a girl in her class.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't stand not being able to do anything.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

My daughter showed my wife a note she wrote. Calling her a stupid ugly white girl. And some other names with the word white in front of the like white b and so fourth.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

I know what you mean, and it's gotta be tough when it's a girl, can't really tell them to take it out back and settle it.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

Give that note to the principle.  They take bullying serious in public schools these days.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

She should get in trouble for the racist element but probably will not. Wy wife was mad and went into the school today. 

You don't mess with my wife when it comes to the kids. She scares me.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

It ain't like the world I grew up in.......we just whopped each other and were done with it.  Nowadays, kids can't stand up for themselves because they get arrested for fighting, and the faculty sometimes doesn't follow through on their end.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> She should get in trouble for the racist element but probably will not. Wy wife was mad and went into the school today.
> 
> You don't mess with my wife when it comes to the kids. She scares me.



Good.  I hope they handle it.  It ain't right, and I hate that for your daughter.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd like to sit down with the girls father and see where she learned to be a racist. Maybe learned it from her parents.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't care if it's wrong or not, t.p. is being taught to knock noggins. We fight every night.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

My son had a bully situation years ago.  He did what I told him to do, and the principle called me very upset about it


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Kennesaw was not like this when we first moved here. 2008 lowered home prices so we got invaded by Atlanta kids.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

....I told the principle that if they had listened to my son when he told them about the problem there wouldn't have been a fight.

The other kid got in big trouble and they sent my son home for the afternoon.  The teacher in the room should'a been fired, but I doubt that happened.  My son was put in private school the next year and has been there since.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Yup T I agree but she is such a sweet girl. She needs to grow a pair. My oldest never got bullied. She sooner slap a girl for lookin at her cross. Laugh out load.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I went to public school and figured it made me who I am.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

My daughter is only 5, but I doubt she will ever be the aggressive sort......may eventually need to put her in some classes.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I learned to fight and cuss mostly.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Hay ya chop


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I went to public school and figured it made me who I am.



Yes.  But, it ain't like what it was back then.  Kids don't settle things in the breezeway and be done with it.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

My 5 year old is learning to share. She takes other kids toys and says I'm sharing. She is figuring it out now.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd get in fights, get put in in school suspension for a few days, and it would be over with.  They call the cops now and it don't matter who started it, everybody gets in trouble.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My 5 year old is learning to share. She takes other kids toys and says I'm sharing. She is figuring it out now.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

flop


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

We went off school grounds and had it out. Half the school would follow. It was bout once a week or so.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Hils?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep, skool is a lot different nowadays.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd have t.p. in a private Christian school, if there was one around.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd still teach her to knock heads though.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

POW!!! Right inda nose!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah! I'm crazy! My dad is crazier!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

He da Phsyco type!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

He got shovels too!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

And a front end loader to get deep!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Fertilizer fo da garden!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

We'll eat tomaters off ya head!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'd have t.p. in a private Christian school, if there was one around.



I was lucky to have about 4 or 5 to choose from.  Some of them are expensive......one about 10 minutes from me costs more for one year of high school than what it cost me to get a masters degree.

The one we picked was not too zealous, outscored the local public system on standardized tests, offerred every sport a public school offers, and keeps tuition within a reasonable range.  It's still expensive, and it's the reason I don't have a boat and a 4-wheeler, but it is worth it.  I don't think I could've handled the public system much longer.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't mess wid da girl child.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

t.p. was supposed to be home schooled...but that didn't work out.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I laughed at my sister for home schooling back 20 years ago. Not laughing anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

She got some good chiddrens.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Da church pre-k t.p. is in now is awesome. It's only one year though.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

The closest Christian school is in Athens, 40 miles the wrong way away.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I've seen girls fight. The hair pulling and nose punching. Eye gouging. It's not as hot as it sounds.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> The closest Christian school is in Athens, 40 miles the wrong way away.



That stinks.  I don't know where you live, but I would figure anywhere in the Athens/commerce area would have multiple schools.  There are some online databases to check and see if anythings closer.

I didn't know about several of the local schools around me until I started doing some serious research.  I didn't know the one my kids go to even existed, and it has been there 30 years.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.greatschools.org


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Morning all, how's tp feeling today.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 16, 2014)

Found it!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Kill my limit and print more limit sheets


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

The question of the day is......................
Did TP get the car seat back together????????????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrs. Bigs  gonna slap a teacher


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That stinks.  I don't know where you live, but I would figure anywhere in the Athens/commerce area would have multiple schools.  There are some online databases to check and see if anythings closer.
> 
> I didn't know about several of the local schools around me until I started doing some serious research.  I didn't know the one my kids go to even existed, and it has been there 30 years.


We out inda woods, JB. Commerce City has one school. Jackson County has several scattered throughout the county, and Jefferson City has one school.

Other than the two city schools, which I can't even get in because I don't live in either city, I only have the option of county schools.

*Edit*---Just remembered I don't live in Jackson County, I live in Franklin County. And she ain't going there...... I just don't have a lot of options for quality education for her.




karen936 said:


> Morning all, how's tp feeling today.



She good, krun. I got her back home yessdy morning and she went back to sleep for a few hours and by 10 am was good as new.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> The question of the day is......................
> Did TP get the car seat back together????????????



I did, krun. Thanks fer the help. Dang car seat and my truck looks brand new again. And.....it's raining today.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Town2Small is here.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Town2Small lives an hour and a half NW of me.


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

What's up everyone


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Dang took me about 40 mikes to catch up


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Love that avatar t2s


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks, it was taken about 2 years ago in good ole Ar-kansas


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin.....Anybody heard from da BO$$?


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Was that a one time trip? Or do you go every year.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey chief


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

Me and some buddies leased some property out there. We lease out of MS now


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got the new bathroom vanity in 
yesterday but now the p trap and the 
wall pipe don't match. Guess I'm going
to lowes


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Chief he was here last nite.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

new vanity is closer to the wall
so probably have to cut some pipe
and get off set p trap. I'm learning.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

looks nice though but I prefer
it working also.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like the gangs all hera


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> Me and some buddies leased some property out there. We lease out of MS now



Cool, I'm going on my first out of state duck hunt Jan 1 st. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey chief



Sup matt?



karen936 said:


> Hey Chief he was here last nite.



Hey Kren....I saw that one.


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

Where are you going? It's going to spoil you from GA duck hunting if y'all get on the birds haha.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

high guys


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Im filling useless.  Figured Id drop in and join yall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

then again, I feel useless errday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

useless flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> Where are you going? It's going to spoil you from GA duck hunting if y'all get on the birds haha.



Somewhere in Alabama , its a place my friend goes.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Sup hfh


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

JOLO inda hizzouse!


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

Yea, I just dropped in to see what goes on in these threads haha. Then T.P. called me out and I decided not to be the non sociable type.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 18 (13 members and 5 guests)  
T.P.+, JOSEPH LOVE+, JB0704+, NE GA Pappy+, mattech+, Town2Small+, Scrapy+, peanutman04+, havin_fun_huntin+, Migmack+, karen936+, ccherry+, bigelow+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sup hfh



matt, i just seen this and it made me of your avatar


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Somewhere in Alabama , its a place my friend goes.



Better watch out hunting in Billy's favorite spots.  

I like you, so I might visit you in jail, if it ain't too far to travel.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> Yea, I just dropped in to see what goes on in these threads haha. Then T.P. called me out and I decided not to be the non sociable type.



HahA...It genly doesn't work. Howdy, Town2Small!


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I hope y'all get on them, you'll post some pics in the waterfowl forum yea? I'm wanting to take my dad out there sometime before the season. He's never been duck hunting period


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not veiwing this thread!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> Yea, I just dropped in to see what goes on in these threads haha. Then T.P. called me out and I decided not to be the non sociable type.



Caint lurk in hurr.  Theys bust ya out quick and invite ya to be useless


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> matt, i just seen this and it made me of your avatar



My youngin asks about mattechs icehole everytime she sees it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My youngin asks about mattechs icehole everytime she sees it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

She wants to know the why's, how come's, and where's about mattech's icehole.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I says...t.p... it's just a picture of a hole! I don't know!!!


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. I felt like the guy that walks into a party, gonna just ease in and find me a corner. But I open the door the music stops and everybody stares at me..


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> JOLO inda hizzouse!



I wuz sittin hurr wondering why know une wud cept my friendz rekwest....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

T2S should move to chula, its huge.  And its close to Tifton which is beautiful...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I says...t.p... it's just a picture of a hole! I don't know!!!



She ask why deys tennis shoes next to his icehole?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> T.P. I felt like the guy that walks into a party, gonna just ease in and find me a corner. But I open the door the music stops and everybody stares at me..



Not here, bigguy! This is the party where everbody drunk and starts hugging ya and saying "I love you man........"


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Mama always said Useles is as useles does.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I wuz sittin hurr wondering why know une wud cept my friendz rekwest....



I looked at my friends list the other day, and several have unfriended me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

jolo didnt sent me a fwend rekwest.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

flop?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

I am staying away from the icehole discussion


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

Ha town's just right but too many people,  but that won't fit on my name here soon


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Corn bandits! They worse than hawgs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

too in a rhow


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Tomorrow could be the day.


Mini Statistics 
Join Date 
12-14-2009 
Total Posts 
39,948


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

So* not soon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Corn bandits! They worse than hawgs!



but you dont say dat when deys rooting up pnuts


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

We don't need no more peeps in chula,HFH!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

2mnyflks


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Dang coons.


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 16, 2014)

t.p. said:


> not here, bigguy! This is the party where everbody drunk and starts hugging ya and saying "i love you man........"



shweeet


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

2mnykoons


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't even ride dirt roads no more without meetin somebody.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> We don't need no more peeps in chula,HFH!



  errbody up dere is related.  yall dont take kindly to outsiders


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I looked at my friends list the other day, and several have unfriended me?



I unfriended you cause what you posted on my face book wall.You is Da Debil


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jolo didnt sent me a fwend rekwest.



Frien quest sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Can't even ride dirt roads no more without meetin somebody.



Sorry bout that..  next time ill get ova.  wednesday be my riden round nite.  stay off da durt roads dem nites


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I unfriended you cause what you posted on my face book wall.You is Da Debil



Not the first time I been called that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

jolo done sent me a pitty fwend request


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

You git dem food plots planted, JOLO?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Dang coons.



You said Dang Australians the other day


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jolo done sent me a pitty fwend request



Thats very not kool.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

yo!


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

what eye miss??


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Austrailians killed all the kangaroos round here.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jolo done sent me a pitty fwend request



Y u always outin me in da public I?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Good day, Hilsman.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Thats very not kool.



imma make him wait a few days to the anticipation and excitement gets to him


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

evenin TP


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> You git dem food plots planted, JOLO?



Im helping Billy.I got no time for anything else.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Austrailians killed all the kangaroos round here.



All my kills were in the Northern zone and I had tags for each and every one.That little Joey Roo,Well that was just
an unfortunate accident.Billy was talking while I was spot lighting and hit the wrong Roo....


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Corn bandits! They worse than hawgs!



YES!  I got several eating my pig corn, they don't even wait till dark.....about 5 p.m. it's a racoon and possum stampede.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Thats very not kool.



Keep Calm and Love Billy.....Im very Kool!


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> imma make him wait a few days to the anticipation and excitement gets to him



I'm anticipating the wait.....

Please accept it on Christmas Day!It would be the best gift I ever got.Well,except for those mattie got me.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> Y u always outin me in da public I?



Imma putting in my name to be on Nic and NCH's cabnet.  Im tryn to be transparent


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

TP just sent me a very interesting PM... I'm fine without the 25% jack in dues...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

You payin full dues, JOLO?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Late on dues


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

They's lot's of Billy folks I ain't GON friends with yet.....but, did have a few requests come in once I became useless.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ccherry is the only + below


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Imma putting in my name to be on Nic and NCH's cabnet.  Im tryn to be transparent


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

I need to be more useless, helps with makin' friends.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> TP just sent me a very interesting PM... I'm fine without the 25% jack in dues...



He raised mine as well.Said something about new member initiation dues....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

I joined the year in February, this is my 6300 post.
Guess I talk a lot. LOL


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got fb poked again.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> You payin full dues, JOLO?



Billy wrote a check for me.Poor fellow,started the motion with his right arm...Ghost arm he calls it.It was a sight to behold.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

JOLO, what does that mean?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just got fb poked again.



How do you feel about it?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Time for it


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

It's making me nervous.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

TP does this get me out lf new members dues?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Because JOLO, JB, Wycliff, and MW joined?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> JOLO, what does that mean?



The pm I sent or the fb poke?

The pm was to express my sincere appreciation for welcoming me to Woodys.

The poke on fb could be many things.Most likely a simple flirt from an old flame or someone wanting to be your new flame....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> The poke on fb could be many things.Most likely a simple flirt from an old flame or someone wanting to be your new flame....


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate gitting poked in the fb.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Because JOLO, JB, Wycliff, and MW joined?



Does my past membership count for anything on dues?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Did you jump T?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I hate gitting poked in the fb.



I quit using my fb because of pokes....


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Did you jump T?



He did at first,then he Lol'd


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It's making me nervous.



Calm your nerves.Just think of Billy and how many times he been poked....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I shouldn't, but I'ma gonna poke back.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

People WAY over complicate stuff in the Atheists forums ... it ain't rocket science


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Narciso Rodriguez cologne in the Ads on my side bar...Wonder what My office mate been looking at?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> The pm I sent or the fb poke?
> 
> The pm was to express my sincere appreciation for welcoming me to Woodys.
> 
> The poke on fb could be many things.Most likely a simple flirt from an old flame or someone wanting to be your new flame....





T.P. said:


>



 read this after poking TP   carp


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I shouldn't, but I'ma gonna poke back.



Don't poke and run....Stay logged in until you know they have seen your poke.It will get interesting.Trust me.Ive done this two times today.Too,to,two and tu-tu


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> read this after poking TP   carp



Too late now, handsome!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> Don't poke and run....Stay logged in until you know they have seen your poke.It will get interesting.Trust me.Ive done this two times today.Too,to,two and tu-tu



Any more poking advice?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> read this after poking TP   carp



I told you....I have experience in poking.

Billy gives classes at the local Detention Centers as part of his community service outreach program.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Any more poking advice?



Carry it out over several days.Let it build.....be coy in your poking.Do it at unexpected times....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Poke____________________________________________


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm just gonna pm. Get to the bottom of this. BRB.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Ouch! My EYE!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> People WAY over complicate stuff in the Atheists forums ... it ain't rocket science



That's the nature of those forums......much like this one is as simple as online interaction gets....folsk jsut type what they think.  Up there, it's opposite.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Poke!!!(with a big stick)


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I mist all the ice hole fun. Probably for the best, I would have gotten way out of hand.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm just gonna pm. Get to the bottom of this. BRB.



I told you to watch out,it will put your eye out kid!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably would have mentioned my wife.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Poke!!!(with a big stick)



If it aint big,at least make sure its long


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I mist all the ice hole fun. Probably for the best, I would have gotten way out of hand.



Me too


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

I need someone to show up here to collect all these get well cards and money we took up for Billy.

My Boss is starting to question when I say I'm checking up on him and his status.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

hungry


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

lunch


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Poke____________________________________________



Ummmmmm.................


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Eat out or in?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't pm from my phone, and my dang work puter won't load. I'll pm you when I get home, h_f_h.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I can't pm from my phone, and my dang work puter won't load. I'll pm you when I get home, h_f_h.



You just sent me one.Whats up?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Reading through and skipped a Billy story...Doh


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Should I?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Anticipation...


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope its good


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Will it be tasty?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I can't pm from my phone, and my dang work puter won't load. I'll pm you when I get home, h_f_h.



I just fell down, you working???


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

don't you think you worked enough yesterday
I mean you wore yourself out on that seat. 
You should rest today.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Everyone at lunch I guess


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

No ones talking


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Someone's lurking


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wonder who it is


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

its time to


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

TP I'm sorry next time wear your glasses


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm fixin' to go heat my lunch up.....smoked ham, baked beans, mac n cheese.

Best part of our Christmas party is the week's worth of leftovers I have.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm hongry watching my wife make Christmas goodies that I ain't supposed to eat... at least until the icein goes on.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I just fell down, you working???



If you call useles Billy and facebook working.....then yeah!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

h_f_h has got my mind racing.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Me sooo hawwwngry.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

It's going to be a long day. Billy broke all the spare machines before he went on vacation. He comes back Thursday and I will be waiting for him.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Carp I have to be In Tampa tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Even longer day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> h_f_h has got my mind racing.



What I did?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What I did?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

That poke you sent me.....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Could be a new beginning.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

My mind is doing loop de loops.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My mind is doing loop de loops.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't sit here and be useless all day
I gots stuff to do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Could be a new beginning.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I need a goose Id?



..


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it a Canadian?


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Or a snow


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm confused


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Flap


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

that is the very desirable weighted keel goose.

They fry up nicely.  Try it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Got the greese heating up now pappy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a hinez 57 throw it back


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought it was a wood duck, but after I opened the box, I realized it was plastic duck.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

lunch at the hospital for me!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Prayers sent jolo


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Prayers sent jolo



That particular poke wound will heal....

My girl works at hospital and I ate lunch with her.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been inundated with friends request after I poked a few people....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

It is definately not at wood duck.  It is not a concrete duck either.  A plastic duck seems more on line, but it could be a styrofoam duck.  

Post picture of scat and footprint for positive identification.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Side bar ad for Road Kill t-shirts....Girl in red shirt and cut off shorts.My Boss saw it....Trouble again.I told him it was Billys sister.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

jolo lives in Clermont.  I use to go there to see all the purty farmers daughters back in da day.

gots family over that way too.  in Brookton


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

no sidebar popup girls fer me.  drats!


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> jolo lives in Clermont.  I use to go there to see all the purty farmers daughters back in da day.
> 
> gots family over that way too.  in Brookton



I just frequent there......

I have a place in Gainesville and one in Habersham too...

Plenty of Pretty Women in Clermont though.I think I found the prettiest.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> no sidebar popup girls fer me.  drats!



I can text you the pics...Cant upload from here


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

I was raised at Mud Creek in Habersham


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was raised at Mud Creek in Habersham



Not far from  my house in the Sham.

Duncan Bridge Road,turn right,first subdivision on the right.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

My Boss wants to hire Billy....

Said he can work a cpl days a week.What should I tell him?

Yall got me into this.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> Not far from  my house in the Sham.
> 
> Duncan Bridge Road,turn right,first subdivision on the right.



close to BC Grant Road?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> My Boss wants to hire Billy....
> 
> Said he can work a cpl days a week.What should I tell him?
> 
> Yall got me into this.



tell him Billy don't work, and if he did it would only be a couple days, not at week... just a couple days.  Billy only works so he can put together a plan to steal whatever he wants from ya.

Useles Billy is really useles, after all.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

it can 't be real work, cause Billy only gots on arm, and 1/2 a brain.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> close to BC Grant Road?



Yes Sir!


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> tell him Billy don't work, and if he did it would only be a couple days, not at week... just a couple days.  Billy only works so he can put together a plan to steal whatever he wants from ya.
> 
> Useles Billy is really useles, after all.



I'm painting him a handicapped parking place at the shop now.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

I cant post up pictures.....

Only successful picture so far is my aviator....


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

The owner of company wants to meet Billy Friday morning.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

what company?  


I will tell Billy to be there Thursday night about 7pm.  Maybe he will make it by lunchtime Friday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy gettin' a job phhlloooppp?


That'll never do!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I tried to make a real thread in the duck hunting forum. Its turn into a gripe thread about people setting up to close. I should have known better.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Matt, that is what you get fer tryin to be useful


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Apperently so pappy. Lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Herro?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Pappy was hera, din he tweren't

so he be agin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

I ain't understood yet how that deer only gots one arm??????


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Time I got caught up erebody left. I bet they saw me headed this way.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Herro?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

The Peanut man can.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

How's it going bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow! I just woke up!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Did everyone die?


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

What's the deal


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm distruat


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Boohyaa


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Nut.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the golf tips last night


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm signing up for a competition this weekend. $500 to sign up with 30% payout


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

1 st place gets $100


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm excited


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a bunch of blue balls


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Made by nike


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

That way I will know which ones are mine.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Had to control my typing finger in the varmint section about attracting beavers...


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I have fished Duncan Bridge many times.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't tell JOLO, but I got him some dis for Christmas.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Tp thread killer.. No one can top that.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

What the!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Got the bus thrown at me I dodge and rolled some one under the bus then I got hit with a scud missle in the back.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

That's in the toy section at Walmart. I just smh. 



And took a pic and posted it here.


----------



## ccherry (Dec 16, 2014)

What it izzz


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a dinner to goto.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Ain't calling it a date


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Just meeting for dinner.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey whatd I miss are TP and boom boom engaged yet


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Good luck, Mm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Did not meet her on farmersonly I can't compete with tp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks tp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Eye recon I should shower.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Shower head fell off last night. Dangest thang.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Its a nice shower head. But not when detached.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I pm'd the fb poker, gave her my number and told her to call me. A few minutes notes later she called and talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. 

I think I said hello, and goodbye.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Eye recon I should shower.



Sounds like a plan


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Prayers for your shower head, Mm.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well had to call a plumber for the vanity. 
When the original was installed in 1977 they
glued the wall pipe in they shouldn't have done that
threw a monkey in the wrench for me for sure.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

What eye miss???


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzy+Nut+Matt+CC+TP hey


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good luck mig!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

And all the rest of you ghosts.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Be sweet to her Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm going outside later yall be good.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good luck krun!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

If she pays I'll be really sweet


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have fished Duncan Bridge many times.



Subdivision on left now and cabins on right.

That river joins some property we have further up.Good fishing for sure.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Don't tell JOLO, but I got him some dis for Christmas.



Dats all I need some more shiiii,Stuff!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Jolo likes to billy around


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I pm'd the fb poker, gave her my number and told her to call me. A few minutes notes later she called and talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked. And talked.
> 
> I think I said hello, and goodbye.



You use those secrets I told you about?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

I like to billy around.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jolo likes to billy around



Who needs Monkey Bidnezz if you got Billy Bidnezz?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Tp better to say text me.. Or get a six pack and drank while she talks.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I said text or call. She chose to call. And talk. And talk....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Werd to ya motha.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I think she was lonely.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

She needs Farmersonly.com


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I know that girl T


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

TP gittin married? Congrats Buddy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Will there be alkyhaul at the reception?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Can I just come to the reception?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Who's your best man?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

MT could do the flower arrangements.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ooops could be the cordinater.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Why flowers


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Hetto


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

I grew up down an old dirt road......


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Sup mt


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

How's da flower erangments comin??


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy can supply the donuts fer da weddin'


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Nut can supply da bolt pnuts


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Hilsman+


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I just pulled a Joe biden. I cleaned my gun last week, and when I shot my 2¾ loads they didn't cycle, but I forgot about trying my 3" steel shots. They cycled fine. Lol. Some reason my gun sounds louder in my neighborhood. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy called the popo said someone shootin up the neighborhood.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Taking a lunch break. Then heading to Tampa.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

What's eryone doin.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Reebs are a great lunch.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Ky how's it goin dr didn't keep ya


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Must be reading up. No point in catching up. Mostly useless. I think migs getting married if his date pays.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

i hate people more today than yesterday. I don't think peeps like me either.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I am not being very pleasant lately. I'm a little stressed out this last month.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I want to choke people out. N


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

A friend of the family's mother died Saturday. I can't go to the funeral cause I'm stuck out of town.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

She was a sweet old lady. Had Alzheimer's but she was still a sweetheart


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Figure I will flop and get back to work.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Here goes


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Phlop


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Later


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

What I miss?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

Wut eye mis ?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> What I miss?





kmckinnie said:


> Wut eye mis ?



Mt got banded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Mt got banded.



What fo?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What fo?



I can't repeat it or I will get banded


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

so long mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

it was cool typing to ya.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

KD+ is hera.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Date went good, might be a second date. I didn't take my dip.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Mt got banded and arrested bad day for Mt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

How long do you date before the chew comes out!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

You sure are back early, Mm?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Just met for dinner only.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

The Accident part 10 
Present Day 

As Billy and Miguel set in the court room awaiting Waiting The arrival Of Judge Music, Basham and Kay Rund were sitting at a table with 4 boxes of papers in front of them. Each box had a name on it. McDurdleson on the first, McMack on the second and Basham on the third one.  The fourth one said Tissues.  The courtroom was full that day and a lot of different conversations were going on.

As the honorable String entered the courtroom, all the talk stopped immediately. The Judge was a very strict man and had been known to throw people out off his courtroom for popping a top on a beer.

Miguel was the first one to face him and Basham had him plead guilty. The judge fined him $325 and ordered him to 6 months community service of wearing a shirt. Billy went next and as he was fined $500 and order to 6 months of community service, hanging new wall paper in the all the county building.Basham was next and Krund would be his legal representative. The witness list in the case included The Cartwrong Brothers, Pappy, Billy and TP.  Two day before the trial, TP had made a visit out to the Cartwrong place.

As TP pulled up to the rundown shack, the boys were replacing the front porch. They were just getting the big log up to the front door when they saw TP getting out of his truck “What you want out here?” asked Lem.
TP didn’t answer, but reached into the back of his truck and brought a 5 gallon bucket out. The bucket wasn’t empty. TP had caught a Coach Whip earlier that morning put it in the bucket and placed the top back on it loosely. The Cartwrong brothers were deathly afraid of snakes. “Hey boys take a look at the mess of frogs I got last night.” He shouted as he set the bucket down. The boys walked over and were both standing over it when TP took the top off.'

He caught up with them about two miles down the dirt road at Flat Log Bridge. Both boys were exhausted and were begging TP not to put the snake on them. “I won’t put the snake on you, but if yall don’t walk into that courtroom and tell the truth about the Posted signs I will sneak in your house at night and put him and all his brothers and sister in your beds. By the fright in their eyes, TP knew they would spill the peas.

Billy was the first witness for the prosecutor, Hilsford Mann, and the Court Clerk looked at him and said “Place your right,uh your Left hand on the Bible.” Billy was sworn in and all though he had a hard time doing it he recounted what he could remember from the day of the accident. Krund’s lack of court experience became apparent as she kept saying “I subject, I subject” Judge String kept giving her a confused look and she never got her point in.

Lum Cartwrong was next and as Hilsford Mann questioned him, he could not keep his eyes off of TP’s boots. They were snake skin. The story that he recounted matched Billy’s almost word for word, much to Basham’s dismay. Krund continued, “Subjecting” and the Judge continued to ignore her. “And why were you out there tearing those signs down?” asked Mann.

“Cause Basham was paying us a nickel for everyone we got.” Said Lum.

Lum was the last witness, as Basham kinda went crazy, stood up and started shouting the truth about the land scam and his efforts to cover his tracks. As the Bailiff led him from the courtroom he was shouting at Krund, “It is Object the word is Object, not Subject.” 

The Aftermath

TP’s Good deed was rewarded and his steel business grew by leaps and bounds. He found a new sign left behind by a grocery store that went belly up and renamed the business A&P Steel.

  Pappy got out of the hydraulic hose business before the law suit hit and now has 14 kids and 121 grandkids.

 Kinnie Mack relocated to the Panhandle of Florida where he married a deer guide; her name was Bee Kay Wyou. He continues to have struggles with OSHA.

 Krund got out of the law business, her and her Husband raise rabbits on a beautiful farm in north Georgia.

 Basham was fined and disbarred, but he does his drinking at home now. Miguel Skipped town and now goes shirtless and plays keno outside a Fast Mart on a picnic table.

 Billy, well he became totally useless and spent a lot of time in front of Judge String and a lot of more behind bars. His main source of income is stealing and bumming. He is now on his 7th wife. When he can get them he still runs Donuts on that old truck. He became very adept at using one arm.

The end. I promise.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> How long do you date before the chew comes out!



First date mm. If day don't like it tell em to hit da rd


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

That's awesome boss I'd like to have all the chapters and read it all again.. It will be good for some more laughs. I hope there is a seaqual


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Eye recon the second date.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Goot one Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

Bo$$ I'm all teared up aboutthat romantic novel. Thanks fo sharen.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

That was awesome, KD! A&P Steel made me lol-ing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey T.P.+


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

KD = novelist.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

Bee kay cooked backstraps to nite fried with rice &gravey peas & buttermilk biskets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Glad you back typ ing BO$$.....good read!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm using the dishwasher for the first time tonight. Any tips would be appreciated. And some prayers too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Bee kay cooked backstraps to nite fried with rice &gravey peas & buttermilk biskets.



Go ahead....flang it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

k had chockolet munshine covered strawbeerys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

What she look like Fuzzy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm sposed to cook sloppy deer burger joes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

5 ft hundred pounds pretty smile long brown hair and deep brown eyes


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm using the dishwasher for the first time tonight. Any tips would be appreciated. And some prayers too.



We put our underwear & socks in there wid the dishes to be warshed. Saves on the warshamachine use.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't wear shirts being on the lamb makes me a bit nervous hard to blend in


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

NutNut up in hera too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

Is oops ok?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> 5 ft hundred pounds pretty smile long brown hair and deep brown eyes



Does she chew tabbaccie?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Oops done got snooty since he found out wrestling was fake.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Does she chew tabbaccie?



I don't thank so but she knows how to catfish.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

Nut drives a johndeere to da stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

lgd?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I quit smokin cigs 8 days ago.....doin a e cig and nicorette gum.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I don't thank so but she knows how to catfish.



We can take her & bee kay on a double catfishen date. Camping on da river......


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Good job, Jeff C!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey hey, Kinnie Mack!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

ld+?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Good job, Jeff C!



Thanks, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

If I ever write another story it will be The Chief goes to Chula.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I quit smokin cigs 8 days ago.....doin a e cig and nicorette gum.



You go Chief, proud of you. My wife just went past the one year mark using the e cig. Proud of her too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I quit smokin cigs 8 days ago.....doin a e cig and nicorette gum.



Wtg, bet your lungs feel better. Ben quit for nearly two years. Got drunk and smoked some the first year but been a year since I had a toke. Now gots to kick the dip.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

You feel better, Jeff C+?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Good deal on your smoking Jeff. I bet you aint fun to be around right now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Is chula in Africa?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 16, 2014)

At my one year mark I got a new bass boat.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Chula is in South America.  Down below Brassiere


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Chula is right down yonder a piece.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Must make allot of coffee beans there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Another good read bo$$!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Chula is that long skinny country that runs up the coast of South America.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good deal chief! You got it whooped now!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Pappy been thinking about getting back in the hydraulic hose bitness.  It in my blood.  Ever since that hose got a pin hole and blew that oil into my arm.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I wish pappy! I hear they have some pretty good bird shoots down there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

I just shot a birdie


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Par 5?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

fuzzy is goot at shootin birdies


and most of da time his gun is unloaded


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 16, 2014)

Lols at Nutnut


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Bedtime later useless folks


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy came by in that old truck with a load of trash cans on it.


----------



## M80 (Dec 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, MW!
> 
> I was wondering how you were doing, Charlie. Thought i'd take a break from the SF for a few.



Howdy rhbama, been bad busy. Been cleaning house making brownie points. Back to cleaning.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Evening mw


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Juan Valdez is nutnuts neighbor.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

coffee pphhhlllooppppp!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

I am practisizin' my back hair growin'.  I hope fuzzy will fill me in on da secrets.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy tolt me he was gonna git in the trash collectin bitness.

I tolt him, he done had a good start on it from looking at his house.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome finish to the story Bo$$. I was lol ing big time a @ I subject I subject. Lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I cooked dinner and after that took the hitch off the creepy minivan. My new one has been at the dealer since Nov. 19. Waiting on the GPS folks to contact me to meet up and transfer to new van.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Juan can kill 3 birds on the rise with a single shot, pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. I am gonna give up writing for a while. It would probably have been easier if I had any thought as to where it was going when I started. I just started out banging keys.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I really think they should be put together and put somewhere we can easily access them.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Pnut, you fished the Hat lately?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I really think they should be put together and put somewhere we can easily access them.



x2.  and make a sticky out of it.

classic billy


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Impractical Jokers makes me laugh. I'm happy Dish is letting me watch that channel now.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

Goot stowry bo$$


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Hay strang


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

That be a good end there boss


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

Did mathewtechnical tell yall he gonna take me duck hunting here in about 2 weeks and then he gonna take me out west to hunt turkeys in the sprang?

Mathewtechnical is my hero


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I won't charge for gass, but I'll charge for driving.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Goot stowry bo$$



Thanks Judge


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Can I cuss on here just one time?!!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Will wild west turkey hunting.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Can I cuss on here just one time?!!!



Sure. If anybody says something, juat tell them I said its OK.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I may get a ticket before this trip is over. I got an upgrade to the rental they have me a 2013 Camaro. The rear tires may be bald when I return it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I may get a ticket before this trip is over. I got an upgrade to the rental they have me a 2013 Camaro. The rear tires may be bald when I return it.



Good car to have to be in Tampa.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Do it by putting a space between letters then edit it or delete nut. I'm waiting


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Did mathewtechnical tell yall he gonna take me duck hunting here in about 2 weeks and then he gonna take me out west to hunt turkeys in the sprang?
> 
> Mathewtechnical is my hero



When are we going?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm pimpin yall


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Or anywhere


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

We need a hog hunt get together.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Can I cuss on here just one time?!!!



Absolutely not.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I had a charger once as a rental. I got it to 120, then got nervous a Cop would see me. You know, because cops make me nervous.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Id say my lease but they come and go. We put a hurtin on some livers though b


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Its better to beg forgiveness than ask for permission.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sure. If anybody says something, juat tell them I said its OK.



I juat mite do that.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I got the pimpin flop.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm going hog hunting on ossabow island in February, its a quota hunt, buy I'm sure nobody would mind.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got a pm to stop giving bad advice again.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Im glad I am a hero.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> When are we going?



We goin duck killin the first through the fourth, ain't sure bout the merryman turkey hunt yet.

Got and goot connections on an outfitter that does semi guided hunts?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm going hog hunting on ossabow island in February, its a quota hunt, buy I'm sure nobody would mind.



No one but the dnr popo.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Editited to remove them nasty dirty words.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Pimpin up in here.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> No one but the dnr popo.



There's gonna be so many folks there they won't notice.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

10pt inda back yard. Brb.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I forgot to put a bolt back in after I removed my hitch. I hope my bumper don't fall offt.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

My law skewl d-gree from chula universecity done finally paid off.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Shot it T


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

My wife is goin to be mad I get home Thursday night. Then I leave for deer camp Friday at 2.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I can get some white paint and just paint the tail, and call it a marryman


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> We need a hog hunt get together.



I got the place for that, if y'all want to. Stewart co. No joke.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My wife is goin to be mad I get home Thursday night. Then I leave for deer camp Friday at 2.



The best part about her being mad, is you won't be there to listen to it. Lol


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

Post pics tp but make sure he a shooter. Don't want to kilt a non shooter


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

My luck they will notice n


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I got the place for that, if y'all want to. Stewart co. No joke.



Is that K's lease?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Boss I loved the end but I subject to you
never writing another one. I enjoyed them all
every last one of them. I subject I subject. LOL


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm N


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

I ain't skeert nut nut


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't ever start a tips for the ignorant thread in the duck forum. Its just another thread that let's folks whine.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll ride wif mathewtechnical, he got free gas on his ten speed


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

TP congrats on your engagement


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Them folks really ruin duck hunting.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzy it sounds promising.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe I will take smalls and Teach her how to handle bullies. Ar where to burry them.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'll ride wif mathewtechnical, he got free gas on his ten speed



I got gas in Perry today for $2.06/ gallon, their regular pump was broken so they sold premuim for the price of regular.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just teach her to be her own person and
too stand up for herself.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm in on da hog hunt. I gots to gimp something.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Obama is saving us all, starting with gas prices.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

She is her own person. Too timid I guess. I will teach her how the throat punch works n


----------



## karen936 (Dec 16, 2014)

nite nite.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

There's a couple of campgrounds around there or we could just camp on the place, I got a generator and a camper. Or we could camp at k's place!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

Dang that a fo real goot price on gas mathewtechnical


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

I gon to tha bed, I'm tared. Yall have you a good'un and let me know bout the hawg huntin. Maybe tp will come, I'd like to hang with him, he goot peoples


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I just got a pm to stop giving bad advice again.



Bad advice is fine if you don't know any better. If you know better you get a pm.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I got the place for that, if y'all want to. Stewart co. No joke.



Should I call BIL and Big D, to borrow some dogs?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Where we going?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll.post pics inda morning. It may look a little awkward tonight.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a generator too 2. And a buncha heaters and a tent. It's a 4 person tent we can all fit.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Where we going?



Hawg hunting in Stewart County.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Hope y'all don't mind a little spooning.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I like some big ol hawgs.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Not that kind of hawg huntin TP.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Unless there is a local watering hole near by b


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a generator, and a creepy minivan.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Yo scrapy


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

T and I will kill the Hawgs and yall can clean and butcher them. That the least we could do.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

It's on. Nut work on the date. I will bring my smoker


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Boss is in charge again.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Should I call BIL and Big D, to borrow some dogs?



Naw bil probably will be mad at me because he can't breed my dog now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Not that kind of hawg huntin TP.



Oh...ok. I'm still in.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> T and I will kill the Hawgs and yall can clean and butcher them. That the least we could do.



They can count us us to do our fair share.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I will still be your wing man.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

If this happens, anyone wanna ride with me they can. The creepy minivan holds 7 people.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

Aight folks, T.P. and t.p. out. Y'all work with me and try to do it on my weekend off so's I can go.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm for real! There is a but load of hawgs over there. When does deer season go out?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

If ya can't I'll see what I can work out.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2014)

I didn't know season went out?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Aight folks, T.P. and t.p. out. Y'all work with me and try to do it on my weekend off so's I can go.



What weekends you got at the end of Jan?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a few things to haul mtech but I will ride down and draft the mini van.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm free every weekend it's in my contract. I don't work weekends. As far as family obligations nothing planned.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Night T and t.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

So what whatever is good with y'all


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Can someone pick me up at the bus station in Richland?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll swing by there bo$$! You don't mind ridding on the back do ya?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

I will be the one with the Union Camp luggage.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

We can do this!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I'll swing by there bo$$! You don't mind ridding on the back do ya?



I am okay with that if you will put my luggage up front.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I got a few things to haul mtech but I will ride down and draft the mini van.



If strang will loan me his trailer, I have a hitch. We can drag a boat load down.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Is scrapy coming?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm pretty much good for any weekend too. Jan- Feb.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I got the mule


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

1500 acres. I'll go bait em up too.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

We can pile a ton of hawgs in the back of that.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll get drunk too!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I ain't skeered to drank a reeb on a hawg stand!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I ain't skeered to drank a reeb on a hawg stand!



I ain't skurd to dink a reeb


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I may be busy that weekend


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

My wife said I'm not allowed to hunt anymore.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

She said it interferes with our together time.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Just kiddin. I don't think she likes me around anymore. Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Be a man mt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I bet mud won't come.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Wonder if I can bring my guns and my shoes on the bus.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

I say Jan 16, 17 and 18 or Jan 23, 24 and 25.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I bet mud won't come.



Well then, I'll be there. Lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Flop ^^^^


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if I can bring my guns and my shoes on the bus.



I got some shoes you can borrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Is this close to Louvale Pnut.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Clemson rangers said he will be there.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I say Jan 16, 17 and 18 or Jan 23, 24 and 25.



Ask T, tomorrow what is bestsss for him.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Is this close to Louvale Pnut.



Not far, its close to providence canyons.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 16, 2014)

somebody stole my union camp luggage


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Is scrapy coming?


I'd love to but I will meet you where I can get picked up first. If I get picked up second or third,  be just like here, ya'll be so far ahead I'll never catch up to catch on.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Between Lumpkin and Georgetown.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> somebody stole my union camp luggage



I had my name on mine and never let it out of my sight.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Is that your logging horse Clemson?


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Billy just had some luggage for sell.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Only trouble I had with UC luggage was the time the bus people got mixed up and put my lunch in the storage space in the bottom of the bus and I had sox and underwear for lunch.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Only trouble I had with UC luggage was the time the bus people got mixed up and put my lunch in the storage space in the bottom of the bus and I had sox and underwear for lunch.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 16, 2014)

no sir


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 16, 2014)

i used to work near union camp in virginia, they making diaper fill up there now (pre-consumer fill that is)


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Did I miss much?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I ain't readin back


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Who will post in the billy thread if we all go hunting?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nothing bbh.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

That UC luggage was very versatile, you could put meal in them and coat your fish or use them to put pecans in when you picked them up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Except for TP getting ingauged.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Did I miss much?



My last fling at being a world renown Author.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

You made it bo$$!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I say Jan 16, 17 and 18 or Jan 23, 24 and 25.



Be a leader like chief and pick a date.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

And I ain't fraid to drank some beam in the hog stand


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

311 is a good band.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Past my bedtime! See y'all tomorrow. I'm serious bout the hawg hunt.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Night Flash.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Hope Mac is doing okay.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

How far should I lead a Hog?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Can I bring Odell? He will chase a coon so he should chase a hog too.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How far should I lead a Hog?



Just a few steps is enough. Question is how long can you keep it up?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Let the hog lead prolly a better dancer.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

We doggin? stalkin? or standin?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

I need a GA License ? or can I observe? and butcher and cook? and drink and call the dogs.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

You got to come original


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> You got to come original


That means overcome them challenges when we get there.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How far should I lead a Hog?


 Just don't come at me like a field hand got in a yellow jacket nest.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm scared of the dark, I need someone to walk me to my stand.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Beautiful disaster


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Getting late in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Just me and Bigs now.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Night yallz


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

We holding it down son.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Night m to the tech.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

night matt


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Just me and Bigs now.


 No. I just now posted. So when I hit the back button what I just posted goes away. So instead of losing it, I get all the way out of the Gon Forums to my search thingy , then find Gon Forums, then scroll down to Campfire , Then get to useless Billy , then scroll down . So I am gone but I ain't long GON. I'se comin back hard as I can. Am I doing something wrong? Must be for yal'l can post three postes in a minute. Dat's why I don't start to catch up till midnight.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, since you ​wrote those good stories, Charlie, here are all of them in order.

Yall enjoy 

Part 1
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9117372&postcount=714

Part 2
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9119194&postcount=97

Part 3
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9121830&postcount=770

Part 4
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9124381&postcount=523

Part 5
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9130737&postcount=862

Part 6
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9135439&postcount=196

Part 7
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9154007&postcount=159

Part 8
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9156555&postcount=892

Part 9
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9161522&postcount=792

Part 10
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9172383&postcount=443​


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Next billy needs to bring up the bash and hog hunt again.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Scrapy is shot out.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Burnt up.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

But you my boy scraps


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Well it is about bedtime for me, night Bigs, Scrapy and all the rest of the useless ones.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Night Bo$$


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Night yall


God bless all of yall


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

God bless everyone.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Every time a bell rings an angel gets it wings.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I ordered a dozen the bell ain't rung yet.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Well, since you ​wrote those good stories, Charlie, here are all of them in order.
> 
> Yall enjoy
> 
> ...



I'm savin dat to my favorites bar.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

Dey putting trail cams on de duck trails in the Wfowl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2014)

live from the computer at werk!


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> live from the computer at werk!


Yee Haw. Getting lonesome.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

Id quit botg


----------



## bigelow (Dec 16, 2014)

I got to pay my tab an hit the sack. Glad the restaurant is across the parking lot to the hotel b


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Dang Scrapy we may have to move you up to the position of Club Executive Secretary. I knew you were gonna move up the ranks in here when I read your first post.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

Lonesome. Now there is a word I don't hear everyday. I heard it used in a strange way last week. I was talking to an old distant relative that owns a good bit of land that I have never hunted on so we are not that close. He got to telling me the kids had taken over the day to day operation of the farm. They had leased out the few hundred acres of woods to some folks and he had to keep his yard dog in a pen. All kinds of Deer management stuff he had never thought of.
He said, "You know, some times I get lonesome to walk around in my woods".


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Night Bo$$



I like your avatar. I hope your award paid off for you as good as mine did for me! I milked mine. I rode it till I sweated.

Mighty fine avatar.  I like mine real good and it was give to me.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Dang Scrapy we may have to move you up to the position of Club Executive Secretary. I knew you were gonna move up the ranks in here when I read your first post.



I think that avatar of mine is good luck. Normally I would have got banned by now. But I lock the computer when my friend Dan comes around. That's likely the big part of the trick.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang it I thought I was up for a promotion.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Some guy told me I have a nice whip.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Was he complementing my car or being racist


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

He walked by and said cracker got a nice whip.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Like frozen I let it go. Let it gouuoo


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Bed fo me. Later y'all


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 17, 2014)

Big, you up next. I just taggin along. I ain't never been the new boy in school befo so I gonna milkit for all it worth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2014)

fivehowasandfortayfiveminutezzz...


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Was he wearing a rainbow shirt, bigs?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

mattech+?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I ain't got a calendar in front of me, but this weekend is my weekend off. I got every other weekend off.


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

I was supposed to be on the road 20 minutes ago for a meeting in buckhead, I can't stop being lftt though.


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Oops guts^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I ain't got a calendar at home. The calendar in my office is from 2011. Everybody ask why I don't get a new calendar, I says, "I really don't know ".


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I go lftt @ 6:20.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Everyday.


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

T, looking at the calendar, if your off this weekend and you swap every other weekend the 17 and 18 the you are free.


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Your phone should have a calendar. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Well I'll be dang.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

mattech put the voodoodoo on me this morning.


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry T, I was about to walk out the door, back lftt.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Lol-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

We have a lftt thread going.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Lftt 12/17/14 am


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Lol ^^^   I'm not usually like that. I guess I'm sick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2014)

Lfkt.....mornin.


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Lfttj


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Sitting in the parking lot of I75


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 17, 2014)

I hate Atlanta.


...


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 17, 2014)

That looks like where the big buck was running!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mernin! Lftt checking in from Chula.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 17, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 17, 2014)

Lftt as well.


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

mornin lftd


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> I hate Atlanta.



Have worked in this city for 17 years, and hate it with every ounce of my soul.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 17, 2014)

You can almost see where I work in that pic.....I'm in one of the buildings hidden behond the pointy one in the back.


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> You can almost see where I work in that pic.....I'm in one of the buildings hidden behond the pointy one in the back.



After rotating and zooming in - I thought I saw you at the coffee machine, but it could be Billy


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 17, 2014)

cramer said:


> After rotating and zooming in - I thought I saw you at the coffee machine, but it could be Billy



It was Billy, I bring my own coffee.  What they have here is awful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

helolol useless juans


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

im posting in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

hope yall dont mine


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

Im being useless tu dhey t2


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw where the toll for the peachlanes went to $10 for the 16 mile trip.  They are stupid if they think I am paying $10 to drive on something my taxes have already paid to build.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I saw where the toll for the peachlanes went to $10 for the 16 mile trip.  They are stupid if they think I am paying $10 to drive on something my taxes have already paid to build.



You should move to chula.  they barely have paved road there..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

howdy NEGAP
morning ccherry


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

hfh,  I done have a road with no pavement.  It ain't in Chula. It's up here in God's country. Dirt road is ~2 miles long, and I live where I can't even see another house from my porch.  

Love it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a rd wif no pavement.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Have worked in this city for 17 years, and hate it with every ounce of my soul.



I've drove to and thru that garbage hole of a city for the last 17 years also. Luckily for the last two or thee years I haven't had to go there as much. It gets my blood pressure up just getting in the truck knowing I'm going there.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Morning all I'm live from my chair


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Nobody comes down my rd except fer da mail lady. I only check my mailbox onced a month so she probably don't like me much. I fixed her flat tire a few months back and tried to make up fer her having to stuff mail in my box every day.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP your fiancé was just hera


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Live from my office chair.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw him. He's sooooo dreamy.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

My heart is racing now reading his post.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Nobody comes down my rd except fer da mail lady. I only check my mailbox onced a month so she probably don't like me much. I fixed her flat tire a few months back and tried to make up fer her having to stuff mail in my box every day.



I got to thinking about UPS deliveries when we
move bet they ain't gonna like me no more.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I got poked three times last night from the talkerlady.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll be like leave at the gate instead of
leave at the front door.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

She was just poking away.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I got poked three times last night from the talkerlady.



where you at on facebook?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Get you a guard dog, krun. That'll show him.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

What you mean wher'm I at?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

At my office right now?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Heck can't no body come to my house not
that dang blue tick don't like no one


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm guess someone bugging you on facebook
right?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

It was after midnight when she was poking me. I wonder if she thought I was up?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I like being poked.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

dranking


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

She not bugging, she just lonely for farmersonly.com.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

ok I guess


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not up at midnight. I done been sleeping for 3 hours. I need lots of beauty sleep.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Where you at, krun?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Me and krun is talking up a storm.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

At home


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Your office at home or in a building


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I may go check out farmersonly fer a while and see if any new girls wif land is on there.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

It's in a building, but I have slept here a lot.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Not in a while though.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I may go check out farmersonly fer a while and see if any new girls wif land is on there.



You might get lucky thera


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a home now.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

office I'm guessing


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Or not I'm not sure TP confusing me this morning, where's the coffee


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP clarify


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Or don't LOL


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP's gone to looks for women


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just for TP
http://mingle2.com/online-dating/texas/sugar-land/single-women


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP musta found a hottie he left
me to do all the talking


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I gots a 7-eleven ad


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Now a lotto ad


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm at da office, krun. My house is 25 miles away.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello any body home?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I want to find true love some day. Wif a woman who has 500+ acres of land.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not at home, krun.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey TP thought I had lost you to farmersonly.com


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I put up a link for ya


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

You set high standards thera


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP a man on a mission


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP has a plan


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I flopped to early


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

TP - you hunting any this week?
Pnut invited me down yesterday, but I don't like holding the horns


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's because I need coffee


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's time


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Coffee flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not hunting this week, I don't like touching the horns either.


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

I get being one with the deer and all but it gets very tiresome walking thru the woods holding up them horns while he and his pals sit in that box


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

http://www.westernmatch.com/


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll never be lonely at farmersonly.com. Especially wif 500 acres of land.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

What site did you find your man on, krun?


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

note to self - popcorn and coffee not so good


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

krun???


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I found him local


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry puter was slow


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

They didn't have the internet when
I found him


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

We meet at a job


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a buddy who met his wife online.  She seemed awesome, great girl, no baggage, hottie, all that.  We could not believe his luck at such a catch on a online dating service.

Then he cheated on her when she was pregnant.  He ain't my buddy anymore, but, the moral of the story is she prolly shouldn't have been lookin' for love online.  She lernt' the lesson the hard way.

I highly recomend against it.  Have never seen ti work out for anyone.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

or should have said on the job


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

Boss is in the house
I hope you're doing well


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey Boss what's up


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hubby making coffee


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I just had Meet BBPeople pop up on my fb. I like reading the comments. One guy wrote, "I think you're beautiful, but I couldn't afford to feed you".

It was very mean.


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't have no more coffee today


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just had Meet BBPeople pop up on my fb. I like reading the comments. One guy wrote, "I think you're beautiful, but I couldn't afford to feed you".
> 
> It was very mean.



Not mean - but you have to talk straight when dealing with fuzzy


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Morning useless ones.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

So you're saying I need to hire some women, krun?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Mernin, KD!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm soooo useles here at work. I don't even know why I come here anymore.


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

he eats a lot - tries to time waffle house with the delivery truck


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> So you're saying I need to hire some women, krun?



Nope. You usually meet people
when your not looking


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

They trying to starve me out. I believe that Doctor is out to get me.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Through the job or friends.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They trying to starve me out. I believe that Doctor is out to get me.



Hang in thera Boss


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

making me hungry - what is hubby cooking krun?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm cooking sausage and potato pancakes


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

did you wash yesterday's frying pan - or do you repurpose ?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

You know I don't get it
I have two neighbors there wifes
don't cook, not at all, they have kids
how does that work......


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

cramer said:


> did you wash yesterday's frying pan - or do you repurpose ?



I washed it. But I'll get out the iron one for these


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

It also makes a nice weapon


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

cramer said:


> did you wash yesterday's frying pan - or do you repurpose ?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Live from A&P Steel Company.


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

today feels like one of them useless days where you just throw it in the dryer and skip the iron


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I always looked forward to cooking
something special for my hubby and
kids. I guess I'm just getting old


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

looks like yall use that forklift in the derby sometimes


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

What cha making TP


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

That's my new one, cramer. You should see the older ones.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

That's a big ol', leaning column, crooked beamed canopy, krun. Nothing straight on it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> That's a big ol', leaning column, crooked beamed canopy, krun. Nothing straight on it.



Ok I'll take your word for it Greek to me.


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Live from A&P Steel Company.



Makes my back hurt thinking about the UPS man lifting one of them boxes filled with those beams - how do you get them in the box


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

How large is that building TP


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Live from A&P Steel Company.



You have come along way from that little corner of the warehouse you use to rent. I bet you don't keep Boones Farm in your desk now. Prolly some expensive cognac now.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP= rich


----------



## cramer (Dec 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> That's my new one, cramer. You should see the older ones.



Let me borrow it for a day - sinclair wants to clean out under his lawn mower
When you get it back it you won't recognize it


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 17, 2014)

hay


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

JOLO up inda hizzouse!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Hilsman too!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How large is that building TP



60 X 240, krun.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty green tractaman hera too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

cramer gonna sneak in there one night and get TP's tow motor.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Boss came in Buzzin round my office.had to go from JOLO to DownLo.....


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm here just caught up. Lot of useless conversation. Got one more thing to do here then I may drive to jacksonville. Or not.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

How can I do a Flop?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

I gotta be trained?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there a waiting period?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Is timing crucial?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Will the anticipation of doing one make me warm and tingly?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Missed


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Flop



This was supposed to be my time to shine.

I say its a premature flop....


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

01 26 51 76


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

True flop falls on the #s listed above.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Missed


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

bigelow said:


> 01 26 51 76



huh?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

^^^ be a better flopper than me


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't get it


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Next flop 876


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Im confused again


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Karen can flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Happens all the time


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm taking my toys and go to another sand box.Maybe the political forum.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Karen needs more coffee she confused again.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Karen eating here potato pancakes. Done with coffee


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Jolo was asking about flops that is a list of the flop #s. The next flop is 876.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Well 901 now.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

901


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

You stole jolos flop Karen. He was so looking forward to that.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I remember when I started I couldn't
figure out what a flop or flap was and'
no one would tell me felt like a igit
when I realized it.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Bream killer is here


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

bigelow said:


> You stole jolos flop Karen. He was so looking forward to that.



I sorry JOLO come on back let you have
the next one.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Carp guess I should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't try flopping when Nitram hera


----------



## bigelow (Dec 17, 2014)

Got to go... later


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Carp guess I should have kept my mouth shut.



And why do that.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't know Nitrams secret but he beats
the pants off of flops


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Nitram has a flop app.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Martin is good at that


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

The playstore has them but I'm to cheap to buy it.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

not such thing TP


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think he uses two puters


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Almost time JOLO


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

901


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

How you feeling Boss


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 17, 2014)

getting close


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 17, 2014)

jolo flop


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

All of yall are a lot better getting a flop than you are at paying your dues on time.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Aw Hils


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 17, 2014)

jolo=toslo on da flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> All of yall are a lot better getting a flop than you are at paying your dues on time.



The dog ate my check.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Aw Hils



lols


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Now krun knows how JOLO felt on that last flop.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

krun got flopflapped!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry, krun!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I was trying to give it to him TP


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I was awing at Hils for stealing it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How you feeling Boss



Feeling hungry today Krund. I go back tomorrow for another full day of test. I'll tell you what they are testing. MY PATIENCE.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

From JOLO


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Feeling hungry today Krund. I go back tomorrow for another full day of test. I'll tell you what they are testing. MY PATIENCE.



Boss need so meditation or medication one.
I don't like them doctor's either


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't like pokey needles


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't like fasting


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't like backless gowns


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't like the hospital


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

cold floors


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

bunch of sick peoples.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

You get sick just going thera


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Here it comes again JOLO


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

926


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

don't miss it this time


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2014)

Floppy?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice one TP


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Guess he don't care to flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I tried to be lady like and all


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Walk the higher road


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

I so wanted to Flop....

I'm not mad anymore.Just found out my son released a new cd this morning.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Stay on the straight and narrow


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I can only do that for so long


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

this ones done burn it down, lock it up, shut the door


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

My puter seems to have a delay in flopping!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

You aint hungry enough JOLO


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

I break enough rules.I don't want to mess up a Billy Flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

You gots to be billy fied a little more


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> You aint hungry enough JOLO



I'm hungry,just don't wish to seem over eager or premature.

I hear that premature word enough  sometimes late at night....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I need to go be productive


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I just don't gots it in me


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hubby getting ready to electrifry a flie


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Boss I hope they set you free soon and you feel better


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> You gots to be billy fied a little more



I was a long time ago,I came back reincarnated....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Uoh that don't sound to goot to me


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

can I get the last flippity in or does that exist?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Eye wreckin you gonna be more careful


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

theres two more


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I don't like fasting



Why do the call it fasting when it goes by so slow. Why don't they just call it starving?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy glad your date went well


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Uoh that don't sound to goot to me



?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Why do the call it fasting when it goes by so slow. Why don't they just call it starving?



Boss now that's funny


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> ?



congrats on the flop


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

I cant read fast enough.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> congrats on the flop



I was doing a flippity


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Boss they should call it forced
weightloss


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Giving up today....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

TP you working


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Feeling useless in Flop's


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

or lurking


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Was hungry,Krun said I wasn't hungry enough.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Who's going to start the next one?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Its cold here.

Not temperature wise,just the general feeling I get personally....


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Wishing I could start a Billy/JOLO Thread...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr Dawg we will need you to starve 24 hours before arriving at the hospital.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Fuzzy what cha doing


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Scared though


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Mr Dawg we will need you to starve 24 hours before arriving at the hospital.



They just being cruel


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

heartless


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg,Good stories.I finally got caught up.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

non sympathetic


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Feeling Woozie


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

They should learn how to be a billy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

caring for their fellow billy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

help a guy out


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

flop


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Needing mattech to comfort me.

Or T.P.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> flop



You stolt my Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

You wont really starve because we are giving you 5 gallons of the yuckiest stuff on earth to drink.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hang in thera Boss we gots your back


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

uselesness is useful for when you feeling down.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

they making you drink that chalk carp


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

I hate that test


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks JoLo.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't much like it the other way either


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope I can make it to the end


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Boss is lurking


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Asked about Billy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Fuzzy done left


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

I had no update


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Didn't even say hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

bye fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

hi or howdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

yall are fast


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Fuzzy done left



He got tired of my whining?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

im kinda slow


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey boom boom you set a date yet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

im helping, so im not useless


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

well kinda


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 17, 2014)

Booyah Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

gone


----------



## karen936 (Dec 17, 2014)

for the nups with TP


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey boom boom you set a date yet



date?


----------

